# Hello from Prince Albert, Sk



## bernie (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi I've been reading and following along this site since May.  I have been setting up a small home hobby shop in "my half" of the garage.  I have a lathe, a couple of drill presses and some basic tooling and measuring devices.  I hope to meet some other folks from around my area.  I also do spend some time in Calgary as my daughter lives there.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 1, 2019)

Welcome aboard.

I started with a "half." It grew to 3/4." Now it is a full garage. 

My wife parks in the driveway.

And I sleep on the couch.


----------



## Hruul (Oct 1, 2019)

Welcome.  I also work out of "my half" of the garage.  I have a deal to take the other half during the non-winter days.


----------



## Crosche (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum! 
Be careful, it's amazing how quickly tool creep can take over your whole garage. 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 10, 2019)

*tool creep*

/tōōl/   /krēp/
_noun:  _tool creep

1. a highly desirable state of being in which a garage gets filled with essential tools and industrial machines beneficial to both the mental well being of the tool owner, as well as the maintenance of household, or other machines within the household.
"As tool creep grew in the garage, there was no space for his wife's car."


----------



## Hruul (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL that is awesome.


----------



## historicalarms (Oct 11, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> *tool creep*
> 
> /tōōl/   /krēp/
> _noun:  _tool creep
> ...



    Yup...I justified 10 grand worth of shop /hobby tooling just by machining four alum. chair leg bottoms so they don't scuff the floor anymore.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 11, 2019)

historicalarms said:


> Yup...I justified 10 grand worth of shop /hobby tooling just by machining four alum. chair leg bottoms so they don't scuff the floor anymore.


Bonus points for convincing your significant other how necessary these were. You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## bernie (Oct 11, 2019)

It must be a real thing because I have a mill now too...


----------



## Brian H (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi Bernie,
Glad to see a fellow Saskatchewanian.


----------

